# Pinkish lump on my dogs upper lip



## mushman25 (Feb 2, 2012)

hi, my name is travis musseau. ive had my dog for over 12 years now, and this is the first time ive ever seen a lump or any kind of swelling on him. Hes a half lab, half german sheppard mix. the lump on his lip doesnt cause him any pain, but it looks awful and i fear its something worse than it might be. can anyone tell me what it is? thanks.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Take him to the vet. This is what my dog had when he was dropped off at the shelter:










It was a noncancerous tumor. It wasn't hurting him, but as you can see, it didn't go away on its own, either.


----------

